# Show Me Your L.e.



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I was always fan of knowing that I have something, that not everybody else can have. So guys who do share the same feelings about the watch please do show me your Limited Edition!!! B)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Most of my RLTs are limited of course, but my favorite is this 1 of 4 RLT19 carbon dial I had Roy make for me and 3 of my mates...Here is number 1 with the other 3...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nowhere nearly as exclusive but only a 1000 of these










and this #27 but of how many I have no idea :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

The RLT29 Tag Heuer Prototype with 7 jewel upgrade on 20mm lumpy.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, but there's a few....

Doxa 750T Divingstar - only 20 made










Anonimo Polluce 10th Anniversary - 198 made










Timefactors PRS-2 Dreadnought - 200 made










Orsa silver Sea Angler - only 50 made










Anonimo Militare handwound - 300 made


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Both put together by Roy. First one is a limited edition of 1


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

and a few more....

Doxa 2005 600T T-Graph - 250 made










Doxa 750T Searambler - Doxa announced recently only 100 made










Panerai 024 - 1300 made (stretching things alittle now LOL)










Original Enzo Mechana EMV - 50 made










Orsa Blue Monstrum - 100 made


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Most of my RLTs are limited of course, but my favorite is this 1 of 4 RLT19 carbon dial I had Roy make for me and 3 of my mates...Here is number 1 with the other 3...


mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

MarkF said:


> Both put together by Roy. First one is a limited edition of 1


Top one arr ya bugger :bb:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Only 100 were made of this masterpiece :rltb:










Breitling made this as a "Serie Speciale", not limlited in numbers, but only made in 1998.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mmmara said:


> I would like to see the front side of these once as I am curious what is the little chain around the crown.


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Only 100 were made of this masterpiece :rltb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not a LE per se but only 60 (or so) are around










LE of 200


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Well those Russians they can really make things diffrently. I like classic, but I must say I kind of like it.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

At the moment I own these two beauties.

Prs50 LE, number 18/50










RLT14 Chronometer, number 12/12










Sadly i'll be saying goodbye to one of them soon though :sadwalk:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nothing very exclusive, apart from the first one:

RLT Nautilus, 1 of 21:










Speedmaster 125, one of 2000:










Speedmaster Auto 376.0822 (not really a limited edition and it is unclear how many were produced, certainly under 2,000, probably under 1,600 and very likely many fewer than that):


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## stevo1405 (Nov 19, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Nowhere nearly as exclusive but only a 1000 of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im liking that


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've got:

Oris Flight Timer










Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT Alarm










Precista PRS-20LE










Precista PRS-50LE


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ocean-7 LM-1 LE 150










Beuchat Ushuaia, opinions vary on whether it was 200 or 300










Anonimo Polluce. 150 of this model were made as far as I know, although this one is of a pre-production prototype batch of 15










Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some of Roy`s creations :rltb:

*RLT-17, no. 17/30 Unitas cal.6498, 17 jewels*










*RLT-P.XIIV (1/1), ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made in 02/06.*










*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*










*RLT-8 Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels* (less then 20 made)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The RLT-8 is still available for purchase and is _not_ a true L.E. :tongue2:

This, however, is...

*RLT-4 #4/50*










:rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> The RLT-8 is still available for purchase and is _not_ a true L.E. :tongue2:
> 
> *RLT-4 #4/50*
> 
> :rltb:


It may still be available but far fewer have been made then the common `4` & it obviously is therefore an LE, so there :tease:

BTW yours is *No.4/50*, ruddy rebelious colonials


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > The RLT-8 is still available for purchase and is _not_ a true L.E. :tongue2:
> ...


Is there a number stamped on the rotor like the 4? Huh? Is there? Is there?

Which one do you have? Oh, that's right, you don't know 'cause *it's not numbered*.

So there. :tease: :tease:

(hee hee)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mmmara said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Only 100 were made of this masterpiece :rltb:
> ...


My first purchase after discovering this place was the RLT69 LE - I got #57 (Year Of Birth)

Excellent watch










and then there's this #01/30










and this, but the edition is "limited" to 999










and of course, the early awaited Stowa










again #57/100


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Some of Roy`s creations :rltb:
> 
> *RLT-17, no. 17/30 Unitas cal.6498, 17 jewels*
> 
> ...


Your killing me Mach :death:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't know if it is a L.E. 1/1 or just as rare as rocking horse droppings


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Twickersdude Soxa 6309 Limited Edition 1 of 1


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Numbering is _sooooo _common


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Twickersdude Soxa 6309 Limited Edition 1 of 1


 :banned: modded seikos don't count :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Twickersdude Soxa 6309 Limited Edition 1 of 1
> ...


 :tongue2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Another '69 No 72/100










And RLT39 01/20


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Robert said:


> Another '69 No 72/100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This must be the most painful thread i seen for ages RLT"S Nosebleed :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A few more RLT Limited Editions & despite what that crazy yank says if few were made they are by their scarcity Limited Editions :tongue2: :lol:

*RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels* (one of only five made with the all black bezel & steel case)










& it`s more common brother...










*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& now for IMO a real gem, I don`t know how many were made but it wasn`t a lot 

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*




























I gather that the idea for this re-edition was promoted by a Japanese veteran World War II naval pilot B)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> & now for IMO a real gem, I don`t know how many were made but it wasn`t a lot
> 
> *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*
> 
> ...


Wheres that anker sighn when you need it ----outstanding :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> Wheres that anker sighn when you need it


Do you mean this one?  :lol:



> ----outstanding :notworthy:


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> despite what that crazy yank says if few were made they are by their scarcity Limited Editions :tongue2: :lol:


Then we _must _ include this one...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=35349&hl=


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My only LE - the RLT36, number 2 of 21. I see no 1 has already made an appearance, let's see the other 19! :rltb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well here's number 11 :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually just found another LE, this one is supposedly limited to a run of 999 ..... Yeah right


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

not exactly a Limited edition but it seems we're showing rare watches also...

This is an early Doxa 300T without logo, the only one known to exist. I always thought it was a watch supplied to a diving company for them to brand which somehow slipped through the net and was sold without their logo, but recently I discovered it has the Conquistador movement and so I have been told by a couple of Doxa experts it's likely to be a prototype for the 300T. :huh:

Maybe that makes it 1 of 1? Pretty rare anyway


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The one & only son of Nautilus 

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










OK this wasn`t technically a Limited Edition but comparatively few seem to been made & then only for a specific market :wink2:

*Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB, Miyota 8200 Series, 21 Jewels*


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Certina DS3 1640/1880


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Not a limited edition, but Minerva only made 1000 watches each year in the 90's. The Pythagore were made from 1996 to 2001, total 4000 pieces. The model with silver dial/romans, about 500.


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK this wasn`t technically a Limited Edition but comparatively few seem to been made & then only for a specific market :wink2:
> 
> *Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB, Miyota 8200 Series, 21 Jewels*


That was a seriously cool Citizen!

Do you have more data? Only for Japanese market?


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Desmo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK this wasn`t technically a Limited Edition but comparatively few seem to been made & then only for a specific market :wink2:
> ...


Definitely cool. Me wanna know more too.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mutley said:


> Don't know if it is a L.E. 1/1 or just as rare as rocking horse droppings


this is another Langel 1/1


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

My Stowa FO










The prs 50(special) 1/12










IWC St Exupery










PRS 1


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stowa Seatine one of two known










RWC 1938A










Ocean 7 LM-1










The Frog mariner is limited as well


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

This Omega is 1/15










with the US Avitors caseback


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> Stowa Seatine one of two known
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stowa is amazing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

break-3 said:


> Desmo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Sorry guys, I bought it a few years ago & have tried to find information but apart from the little I have already mentioned nothing else has turned up.

Doing a `Google` mostly brings up details about my one or a few enquiries on other forums dating from around 2003 all of which proved fruitless.

If you do a search for `Citizen Blue Eagle Wistwatch-new in box`you`ll find one with battons rather then Arabic numerals on sale at Â£275, somewhat more then I paid for mine


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stowa is amazing 

Thank you, it is a Lip Nautic Ski that was rebadged for Stowa for some reason, the only other one known is in the Stowa Museum, and they have no further info on it!


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


>


Very Nice watch indeed!!!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Number 15/21 checks in...










The Chrono Alarm on the right is 370/1000...










The only one of mine officially stamped as an LE, but its 793/5000, so not exactly exclusive...


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Thissun; there's only two or three around with this dial and handset:










and the mighty Momo - 196/200 (I think)










-- Tim


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I only have 2 LEs.

1/ RLT4 mentioned in "concise guide to RLT Watches"

2/ This one....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

The RLTs....

RLT39 04/20:










RLT4 48/50:










RLT17 24/30:










RLT14 03/12:










RLT19 dated edition with orange seconds:










Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Buran moonphase 013/500:










Alpha rectangular white 157/400:










Alpha rectangular black 148/400:










Alpha rectangular cream 150/400:










PRS7 Goldbird one of 38 made:










Cheers


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

RLT27 Quartz Only one ever made










Doxa Sub750T Caribbean No 66 of only 250 Ever made


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Poljot Sturmanskie gagarin LTD edition of 999 I think from memory










one of 299










Can't remember if its one of 100 or 150 but it is ltd and sold out I believe


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A few more:










Top left to bottom right:

121 Time Race Chronograph: Custom made online from a wide range of different components

Breitling SuperOcean GMT: Limited to 200 pieces

PRS-11DN: 25 examples made

PRS-12 Speedbird 1903: Limited Edition of 100

PRS-7 Speedbird II "Goldbird": Available in 3 styles with 38 made overall

RLT10: Probably only around a dozen made

RLT Divers Watch: Again, perhaps only around a dozen made

RLT19 in 2005 Renault F1 colours: Number unknown, but probably very limited

RLT19 in Ferrari F1 colours: Number unknown, but certainly quite limited

RLT38: The 11th example of a Limited Edition of 10 pieces

RLT69: Limited Edition of 100

RLT Anniversary: Available in 2 styles with 20 made overall

Van der Bauwede Chonorace 1: Limited Edition of 300


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Love that RLT38. Still space for a couple more in that picture as well Rich.


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok. Here is the question. Where do the RLT takes its parts? I have seen some many RLT here in same cases just with diffrent colour of the hands or something and then its called another limited addition. Well I was hopping to see something like IWC, Breitling maybe even PP( where I think nearly all of the collection is limited) Well everybodys tastes are diffrent.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

O7 LM-1 (Now flipped)










Zinex Nitrox (No. 76/100)










Omega Speedmaster 1957 Re-Edition - not sure how many were made, but I've never seen another on anyone's wrist!










Anonimo Militare (also gone)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

...and #4 checks in:










...and a couple of more RLTs:





































all the best

Jan


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

VinceR said:


> Omega Speedmaster 1957 Re-Edition - not sure how many were made, but I've never seen another on anyone's wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

potz said:


> BTW: Frogmariners are not LE Flashharry ...


But I'll bet a load of people got their fingers burned thinking otherwise when they first appeared in the shops a few years back


----------

